# Aggressive (dominant?) Male Behavior



## MrBagel (Dec 26, 2009)

My family adopted a ~5 year old domestic short hair red and white tabby (neutered) about a year and a half ago. He was returned multiple times by previous owners and I suspect he had a traumatic upbringing. He seems to get very bored with the role of being a house cat...he engages in very loud screaming and moaning sounds throughout the day (to get attention i suspect). We try and play with him to keep him active, but he only enjoys chasing a laser pointer, and usually for short periods of time. What he really loves is to roam outside, however, there are several other cats living on my street and I fear he could be injured / injure other cats. 

While outside he typically stays pretty close to our house, only venturing down the street, but never any further. I go outside every hour or so just to make sure he is close, and just recently I saw him chasing another cat across the street, over a fence, into a neighbors backyard. I assume this is typical behavior of him and fear that he will be injured or injure another cat. He has never come back with scratches or whatnot, but he hasn't really been outside all that much. Is this typical male cat behavior? Why would he chase this cat from his "territory" into an unfamiliar backyard? I know it would probably be best to just keep him inside, but he just seems miserable and terribly bored. Any advice or whatnot is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MrBagel said:


> Why would he chase this cat from his "territory" into an unfamiliar backyard?


Welcome to CatForum!
First, I think this *is* normal cat behavior, no matter what gender the cat is. Cats ARE territorial and WILL stake out what they consider as *theirs* and will patrol and/or defend against intrusion by other cats.
Next, as to what you are saying is 'his' territory and running another cat into someone else's backyard ... you simply do not know what your CAT thinks of as *his* territory. There is a possibility that your cat considers "all he sees" as belonging to him. Cats do not understand or respect property lines and the only thing that will stop a cat is some sort of barrier; building, fence or other barrier (_stream, ravine_) they cannot get through.
Finally, the indoor/outdoor debate is typically a galvanizing one with many people at different ends of the spectrum and plenty more falling somewhere in between. Neither is right/wrong though there certainly are advantages and disadvantages to both and even some compromise in between. Each person must weigh the risks, benefits, advantages and disadvantages for themselves and their pets. 

_I would like to point out one thing about your post that concerned me, and that was your kitty chasing another across a street. In general, cats do NOT look both ways when crossing a street when they are either in "hot pursuit" or ARE the cat *being* pursued, and I feel the combination of: street, not looking and cars can be a deadly mix for kitties. I currently live very close to a moderately traveled 55mph/88kph road and cannot let my kitties who have NO traffic experience outside and unsupervised without acknowledging the great risk of losing them, because of the road._

Once again, every person must acknowledge facts, weigh their options and make informed choices for themselves and their pets. Neither is completely right or wrong, each decision for or against carries elements of *both* right _and_ wrong. It is up to us as individuals to find our own balance between these options that takes our kitties' well-being into account.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

If you want to keep your cat indoors (and thereby protect him from being in cat fights, being hit by a car, etc.), I'd like to help. 

IMO all indoor cats need the following:

(1) A really excellent scratching post -- sisal fabric (not rope); tall; sturdy. I've posted links before to the Felix, Top Cat, and Purrfect Post posts, which are the 3 I like. 

(2) High places. This can be a purpose-made cat tree, or shelves the cat can access, or the top of the fridge. The human needs to make these places reachable and appealing. 

(3) At least one really good Window on the World, preferably w/ a bird feeder outside it. A window perch works, or dresser or trunk under the window w/ a comfy cat bed on it, or a window seat. The best windows get a.m. sun, which cats LOVE to loll in for hours. 

(4) At least 2, preferably more, short play sessions a day w/ interactive toys (i.e., with the owner). Great toys include Da Bird and the Cat Dancer. 

(5) A few interesting toys the cat can play w/ by himself -- Turbo Track, Fling-a-Rama, etc. These should be rotated so the cat doesn't get bored w/ them. 

Best of all, IMHO, is another cat. An adult n. male will usually (IF YOU DO THE INTRODUCTION CAREFULLY AND SLOWLY!) get along well w/ an older male  kitten--4-8 mos old. Or an adult -- some no-kill shelters know a great deal about how well their cats interact w/ other cats, etc. 

My indoor cats are happy, healthy, and fulfilled. They nap a lot during the day in their sunny windows, watch the birds and the squirrels, sleep curled up together, and enjoy playing and climbing together. Their lives are very full.


----------

